# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Welches Surfboard ???

## Surfers Lifestyle

Hallo,
Ich bin Anfnger, habe einen 1-wchigen Windsurfkurs belegt und groen Spass beim Surfen empfunden.
Jetzt bin ich auf der Such nach einem Board mit dem man die Grund manver lernen und ben knnte. Ich bin ca. 1,70 gro und um die 50kg schwer. Knnte mir vielleicht irgendwer weiterhelfen?
Ach ja, weil ich schler bin hab ich nicht so ein groes Budget. Es sollte gebraucht ncht mehr als 150 kosten.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus

----------


## benne

moin! boards in dem volumenbereich wie du ihn brauchst gibt es massig. 
1.frag mal den surfhndler in deiner nhe nach angeboten
2.mach dich mal bei ebay schlau
3.frag evtl.freunde die alte anfngerboards haben.

ich empfehle dir ein board zwischen 140 und 150 litern (kannst auch grer nehmen). dazu sollte es am besten ein schwert und fuschlaufen haben,weil:

1.mit einem board um die 140/150liter hast du einen guten stand.das schwert ist am anfang noch mehr ein sttzrad und untersttzt dich mental (sicherheit auf dem wasser)
2.wenn dein board mit schlaufen ausgestattet ist, musst du nicht wenn du in die aufsteigerliga berspringst ein neues board kaufen. der boards in dem volumenbereich sind angleitstark.

wichtig ist dass du dich nicht von marken beinflussen lsst. schau als erstes auf das brettvolumen und teste den zustand des brettes.
lass dir kein board unter 130 liter anquatschen.
damit erschwerst du dir den schotstart. es klappt zwar, ist aber am anfang sehr kippelig und die motivation kann durch die lange zeit im wasser sinken.

damit du also mehr zeit auf dem wasser als im wasser machst:
140-150liter--sicherer stand und sicheres wenden
nicht mehr als 300 euro gebraucht ausgeben. boards in der gre gibts meist schon fr ca.100-150 euro

schau mal auf dieser seiteunte private ads nach.
fi schpas beim ben
willkommen bei den windsurfern
benne

----------


## peterkesten

Hi,
stimme Benne in fast allen Punkten zu. Nur die Sache mit dem Schwert sehe ich anders:
Ich wrde auf jeden Fall ein Brett OHNE Schwert nehmen, denn:
a) Die Dinger sind - auer als absolute Anfngerbretter - einfach nicht mehr zeitgem und der Sprung auf reine Finnen-Bretter ist wirklich flott getan (ist bei mir auch so gewesen bei ungefhr dem gleichen Knnensstand - max 2-3 Tage aufm Wasser, dann gehts, Volumen wie oben gesagt vorausgesetzt).
b) man kann zwar etwas einfacher damit Hhe laufen (wobei ausreichend Volumen und groe Finne auch schon dafr ausreichend sind), dafr ist aber Raumwind fahren oder gar gleiten damit so eine Sache (Aufkentergefahr, schwerer frei zu kriegen). Benne empfiehlt ja auch Fuschlaufen fr den Schritt zum Gleiten. Aber dann wre ein Schwertbrett widersprchlich.
c) Es gibt einfach kein halbwegs aktuelles Material mit Schwert, ausgenommen so pure Leichtwindteile wie den Kona oder eben Einsteigerfle wie Hifly Mambo/Motion/Matrix S, Fanatic Viper, JP New School, etc. Und somit schleppst Du dann ein "Monster" mit Dir rum, das Dir noch dazu nach krzester Zeit zu langweilig werden wird.

Viele Gre, Peter

----------


## benne

moin peter. im grunde hast du schon recht. jedoch verliehrt ein anfnger wenn er nicht direkt am wasser wohnt und jeden nicht tag ben kann die sicherheit. als ein anfnger und gelegenheitssurfer wrde ich deswegen das schwert empfehlen um in jedem urlaub am anfang wieder reinzukommen. man kann das schwert auch je nach bedarf einklappen und hat somit einen identischen gleiteffekt wie bei schwertlosen boards.
ich hab mich insbesondere bei hifly umgeschaut und mir ltere boards angeschaut. ein gutes board wre das hifly matrix was mit schwert an den start geht, kein monster ist, fuschlaufen besitzt und zwischen 140 und 150liter liegt.

die sache mit dem schwert muss der kufer letztendlich selber entscheiden. mein tip fr den anfang wre halt ein board mit schwert zu nehmen. wenn man drauf verzichten kann bleibt immernoch die mglichkeit es rauszunehmen.
desweiteren wrde ich dir von den tollen anfngerboards bekannter marken abraten da diese in einer hohen preisklasse liegen und andere, gnstigere boards es genauso tun.

gru
benne

----------


## Biggie-Rider

Also ich kann diese Schwertgeschichte nicht befhrworten. Bin schon am 7ten Tag mit nem BIC Core 148 gefahren und hatte keine Probleme damit. Wer fter als einmal im Monat ben kann sollte es gleich ne nummer Grer (in wahrheit ja ne nummer kleiner) versuchen. Muss man sich erst dran gewhnen klar, aber macht dann doch mehr Spa oder??

----------


## peterkesten

> Also ich kann diese Schwertgeschichte nicht befhrworten. Bin schon am 7ten Tag mit nem BIC Core 148 gefahren und hatte keine Probleme damit. Wer fter als einmal im Monat ben kann sollte es gleich ne nummer Grer (in wahrheit ja ne nummer kleiner) versuchen. Muss man sich erst dran gewhnen klar, aber macht dann doch mehr Spa oder??



Meine Rede...

----------


## benne

is vllt auch schon zu lange her dass ich mit solchen boards gefahren bin. also du hrst es--spar dir das schwert.  :Wink:

----------


## guido72

Hallo,
ich wei ja nicht, wie oft du aufs Wasser kommst. Meine Empfehlung wre, erst einmal Material an einer Surfschule auszuleihen. Da hat man meist gengend Bretter zur Auswahl, vom Anfngerbrett mit Schwert bis hin zum neusten Material. Und die meisten Surfschulen bieten gnstige 10er Karten an. Vorausgesetzt man hat eine Surfschule mit Verleih in rumlicher Nhe. 

Das Hifly Mambo oder Matrix kann ich als Anfngerbrett nur empfehlen. Habe damit auch angefangen und eine Saison lang mir was ausgeliehen. Danach habe ich mir dann ersteinmal ein gebrauchtes Board mit ausreichend Volumen (wichtig fr den Schotstart) besorgt. Aber, wie gesagt, da mu jeder selber wissen, ob man sich noch fr eine Zeit was ausleiht oder ob man sich gleich was eigenes kauft. Ich habe das Ausleihen zumindest nicht bereut :Smile:

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Tach,
Was Guido sagt finde ich auch sehr richtig. Leih Dir am Anfang das Zeugs wenn mglich. Dann umgehst Du das Schwert-Problem. Am Anfang ein Brett ohne Schwert zu kaufen ist definitif falsch. Dann hast Du nur noch damit zu kmpfen die Hhe zu halten und das Lernen von Manvern wie korrekte Halse, Wende und andere Basics fllt erst mal flach.
Kein Surflehrer wird Dir nach der Anfngerschulung ein Brett ohne Schwert empfehlen.
Wenn Du Dir tatschlich was kaufen willst, dann gibt es auch z.B mit dem Starboard Starsurfer ein geniales Brett wo Du fr den Anfang ein Schwert einstecken kannst und wenn Du sicherer bist kannst Du es rausnehmen und den Kasten mit dem beigelieferten Block versiegeln. Meine Freundin hat so ein Teil und seit einem Jahr das Schwert jetzt weg.

Gru,

----------


## Exocoetidae

OK. Bevor ich mit einer alten Frage eine neue Rubrik erffne, schicke ich ein kurzes Hallo in die Runde und wenn es hier jemanden gibt, der mit einem BIC Core 148 Ersurfungen hat, dann wrden mich diese interessieren. Ich habe beide Augen auf dieses Brett geworfen, doch als Anfnger kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, was gerade das CORE kann und wie es sich so verhlt. Dazu wird es bei mir ein 5.7er Segel geben.

----------


## tigger1983

Wir haben das core bei uns beim windsurfkurs. Einmal mit schwert und auch ohne...
Was gut an dem board ist, das man sehr einfach drauf stehen kann weil ca. 80cm breit...
Schlecht finde ich allerdings die manvrierbarkeit und das Angleit/gleit verhalten.
Es braucht ewig bis man im gleiten ist, da kommt mein 90 liter board schneller rein...
Auerdem ein manko sind die schlechten fuschlaufen die nicht wirklich weit einzustellen sind.
Ne frau mit zierlichen fen passt da vielleicht rein. Ich komm mit 42.5 nicht rein. Und weiter stellen geht bei den dingern nicht... Evtl. mal mit tennisbllen oder so aufweiten.. Aber naja habe ich noch nicht versucht...
Bei der version mit schwert kann man noch gut hhe laufen. Ohne schwert finde es recht schwer hhe zu laufen, das obwohl knapp 50cm dorn... (mglich das es aber am spot liegt, zur windstrmung kommt noch die fliestrmung)

In der Schwertversion, reinen anfngern zu empfehlen, man steht drauf wie auf ner plattform...
Aufsteigern die gleiterfahrungen sammeln wollen, wrde ich davon abraten, da die bretter absolut keine gleitwunder sind (sehr langsam und trge)...

----------


## Exocoetidae

Vielen Dank fr die kurze Einschtzung des CORE & da es bis zum 90 l Board noch ein Weilchen dauern wird, freue ich mich schon mal riesig auf mein schnes orange mit 148 l. Zudem lebe ich auf recht kleinem Fu und vielleicht gibt es bezglich der Schlaufen bei mir keine Probleme. Dazu kommt noch ein 5,7er Segel und was man sonst noch so braucht. Bisher stand ich an 5 Tagen auf einem Brett. Zuerst was ganz groes, dann eine Viper und letzten Sonntag ein 160 l Brett. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die 148 so anfhlen. Das nennt man wohl Vorfreude.

----------


## Pancho

Zum 148l Board pat ein 6.4 oder 7.5 besser als Allroundsegel. Gleiten wird mit 5.7 bei normalen Verhltnissen sehr schwer. Mit 50kg ist das vielleicht nochmal ein anderes Ding. Aber mit 50kg ein 148l Brett holen ist etwas unsinnig. 115l wrden dick ausreichen. Frag mich, warum du dir so ein Monster an den Hals hngen willst. Fanatic Eagle 113l und du hast was passendes.

----------


## tigger1983

also naja ich dachte eigentlich das ich fast nur negative sachen zum board erzhlt habe...
Ich wrde mir eher einen "leichten" freerider holen. Selbst wenn das ding auch 150l hat macht es um einiges mehr spass als die schweren bic bretter!
Und wenn du wirklich nur 50kg wiegst brauchst du keine 150 liter!

Beim Surfkurs haben wir die dinger nur weil wir darauf reine Anfnger stellen die meist zum ersten mal auf nem Brett stehen, ausserdem sehr robust! Da machen die Bretter Sinn... Aber jeder der eigenes Zeug haben will wrde ich davon abraten!

So hoffe ich hab mich diesmal klarer ausgedrckt ^^

----------


## Exocoetidae

Na ich bringe bei 179 cm ziemlich durchtrainierte, fast fettfreie 71 kg mit und kann mir gar nicht erklren, wie aus mir eine 50 kg Hungerleiche werden konnte.  :Happy: 

Und als Anfnger bin ich mal ganz froh, da ich in den ersten Tagen auf groen Brettern mit Schwert stehen durfte und nicht gleich mit 148er konfrontiert wurde.

----------

